# Smoky Teal



## vanessagarcia (Oct 8, 2007)

Tools I used, not shown is L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara.

















*I first applied my primer (UDPP), my MAC Paint Pot in "Painterly" to neutralize my lid color, then applied MMBB's "Highlights" all over my entire lid.






*

























Line your eyes and mascara...and line the bottom with the teal pigment, I also used my Covergirl gel eyeliner in "Slate" on the waterline.










Voila!


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2007)

Those teals look really nice on you, thanks for the tutorial! Good luck in the contest.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 8, 2007)

Very pretty!  Thank you!


----------



## vanessagarcia (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you girls! I thought id post just a simple, not so crazy look that anyone can pull off, as the teal pigment is so gorgeous, enough to make anyone's eyes pop! It's now officially one of my favorite colors!


----------



## frocher (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice tut, thanks!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 8, 2007)

Very pretty....think I may have to try this look.


----------



## entipy (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, I just saved this from you blog haha


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 12, 2007)

great tut!

pretty sure i read your blog at least 3 times a day..hoping you'd post more than once a day HAH


----------



## majacat (Oct 12, 2007)

love it


----------



## vanessagarcia (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks gals! Haha Judy you're so funny, I try and update like 3 times a day, but sometimes its hard to keep up! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 12, 2007)

i love the tut!


----------



## pichima (Oct 12, 2007)

love it!


----------

